# Petitioning Prime Minister of the United Kingdom and Leader of the Conservative Party David Cameron



## Alex (7/6/16)

*

*
*We support the Parliamentary moves to block crazy e-cigarette regulations*






This petition is requesting the House of Lords to back Lord Callanan’s motion to stop harsh regulations on e-cigarettes which would force vapers back to smoking. We urge our House of Commons to debate the implications for public health of the Tobacco Products Directive on e-cigarettes. And we plead with the Prime Minister to use his influence in Brussels to get a British opt-out from Article 20 before the EU referendum so this issue does not affect that vote. 

*Numbers Vaping*


2.8 million vapers in Great Britain - up from 700,000 in 2012 - Ash Survey published 16 May 2016
9% of vapers (252,000 people) use higher strength nicotine (+20mg/ml) prohibited under TPD -Ash Survey
*Debate on E-Cigarette Regulation*


The health minister said he wanted lax implementation of vaping rules. He hoped “enforcement will be more Italian than traditionally British” Lord Prior of Brampton 
The shadow health minister said it was “obvious that the Government themselves do not support them [the rules on vaping]” Lord Hunt of Kings Heath - Shadow Health Minister 
*Department of Health’s Impact Assessment *


“There is a risk that due to the potential price increase and reduction of choice of e- cigarettes, people will choose to switch back to smoking” (paragraph 207) 
“if users can’t get the desired nicotine level from e-cigarettes they may switch to cigarettes” (paragraph 200)
the number of e-cigarette products on the market could fall 96% from 25,000 to 1,000 (Annex B page 74 )
the rules could reduce e-cigarette advertising by 90% (paragraph 176) 
“There is a risk that a black market will develop with potentially harmful e-cigarette products” (paragraph 208) 
*Royal College of Physicians Report* 


"Promoting e-cigarettes... as widely as possible, as a substitute for smoking, is therefore likely to generate significant health gains in the UK” page 189 
forcing e-cigarette packaging to carry big health warnings is “illogical” - page 160 
*E-Cigarettes Regulations of Tobacco Product Directive (Article 20)*


come into effect on Friday 20 May through these UK regulations
ban stronger e-cigarettes (nicotine above 20mg/ml)
ban e-liquid bottles above 10ml
ban e-cigarette ‘tanks’ above 2ml
ban most advertising


*This petition will be delivered to:*

*Prime Minister of the United Kingdom and Leader of the Conservative Party*
David Cameron MP
*Leader of Labour Party*
Jeremy Corbyn MP
source: https://www.change.org/p/david-came...-86427757&mc_cid=3db6304422&mc_eid=0d7b0f2d04

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------

